# Crappie weather



## Quackrstackr (Mar 7, 2009)

I built my own spider rig, bent my own rod holders and picked up most of my knowledge of the technique by reading various fishing forums and picking some old and new buddies' brains... but it paid off.

I figured there was nothing like a trial by fire for all of the equipment and my newfound knowledge so I set out for KY Lake in this afternoon's 25 mph winds. It was complete chaos trying to set up 4 12' rods and deploy the drift sock in that wind. I fouled one rod beyond belief... the first one that I pulled from the box.. and had to retie the entire rig. By the time that I got that one rod down and the sock inflated, I was 200 yards from where I wanted to be.

Everything finally clicked and I have to say, I'm pretty happy with the results.







I'm not sure what the one in my left hand weighs, but she's a hoss.






I had 6 keepers and missed 4 more fish. I had 3 poles go down at the same time and the one that I grabbed broke in half. It was a brand new pole. :x I will be on the phone Monday morning with the company that I ordered them from.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 7, 2009)

WoW nice crappie man =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 7, 2009)

Really Great looking catch  =D>


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice slabs ..Congrats


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice job - hope they replace your fishing rod for you


----------



## jl_rotary (Mar 8, 2009)

WTG on them slabs. What kind of rod was it that broke?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 8, 2009)

jl_rotary said:


> WTG on them slabs. What kind of rod was it that broke?



It was a Hi-Tech 12' telescopic. I took some pictures to send to them. Not the most expensive rods out there by any stretch but I expect them to hold up longer than the first bite.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Mar 12, 2009)

I'll be trying for them on Rough River Lake this weekend. Hopefully I can get some for a meal or two, If I am lucky I may have some to bring home.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 12, 2009)

if it doesnt get as cold as they're expecting it to this weekend ill be after some craps.

thats pretty wild your rod broke like that. i'd say it was probably already cracked and you just did it in. raise some hell about it


----------



## Nickk (Mar 12, 2009)

15 degrees here this morning, the weather is crappy here too!  



nice feeeeesh!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 12, 2009)

you got me thinkin. i always just fish a certain point in a hunny hole that crappie are always at in the summer. its off a springfed cove so i recon its bringing in food for um?

well how exactly do you troll for them? ive try'd it alittle on my boat with no luck. is there a certain amount of line you let out, or how do you know how deep your jig is?


----------



## mtnman (Mar 12, 2009)

That really sucks about your rod breaking but I must say those are impressive crappie you caught. Nice job!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 12, 2009)

I called Monday morning about the rod and they told me to return it for replacement. No questions asked. 

As far as the trolling goes, I haven't tried my hand at what they call long line trolling yet. From what I understand, you vary your depth by the jig head weight and just make a long cast away from the boat for the proper amount of line. Supposedly the magic speed for that is right at 1 mph. What I was doing to catch those was called spider rigging or pushing. It's basically just tight lining jigs and letting the wind drift you along, or using your trolling motor on it's lowest setting.

I caught those fish out of 12' of water on the edge of a submerged creek channel.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice catchin', and good deal on them replacing the rod! 8)


----------



## ho_shi (Mar 16, 2009)

nice slabs!!!! i went out the other night and we caught a few gave em to a guy fishin from the bank


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 16, 2009)

I cleaned 42 this weekend and caught well over 100.

The crappie spawn is on at KY Lake. :wink:


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice job. 

I need to get this boat done so I cna get out on the water.


----------



## MikeA57 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> I cleaned 42 this weekend and caught well over 100.
> 
> The crappie spawn is on at KY Lake. :wink:



=D> :lol: =D> :lol: THAT'S WHAT I WAS WAITIN' TA HEAR!!!!! I'm headed up to KY Lake to Lick Creek tomorrow afternoon and will be hitting Lick Creek, Benett Bay, Leatherwood Creek, just all over up there. What area are you fishing in Quackrstackr?

And Hanr3, I needed to get mine done too but didn't so I borrowed one!! 

Mike


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 18, 2009)

I was in Blood River but they are wearing them out down south in the Big Sandy area as well.


----------



## MikeA57 (Mar 18, 2009)

When I was growing up we used to fish Blood River and I probably should have headed up there this time. It's been years and years since I've been to KY Lake. I found a good deal on a rental house on the lake though and I thought that I was going to have a big crew going with me but it's only going to be 4 of us. Oh well, we will have fun, that much I know!

Mike


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 18, 2009)

The fish that I caught over the weekend were staging in 9 to 13 feet of water but with the warm temps for the last few days, the black crappie may be on the bank right now. I'm not sure what this little cold front that is hitting tomorrow is going to do to them.


----------



## seaarc (Mar 28, 2009)

nice slabs! Now you really got me itchin to get down there.


----------

